# deadlift help



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

Today i was deadlifting and a couple of friends were watching me. One pointed out that my back is rounding right from the floor. Said it's probably poor flexibility or my quads were tight. Now I'm 5 foot 8 with pretty short arms so it's hard for me to get into a good "proper" position. I try pulling the slack outta the bar to pull my ass down before the lift but these bars have zero slack. Can't wait for my texas bar to come. 

Any who, is there any exercises or stretches that can improve my quad tightness/flexibility issues? My hamstrings dominate my quads. And my back dominates both. Always had a stronger back. Any tips or pointers are appreciated. I'll try to fet a video next week if I can. 

Oh and the back pumps prolly don't help either.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 29, 2014)

When I get the bar flexed I act like I'm going to sit back on my ass and then pull. It keeps my back straigter.  I'm old and not too flexible.   I have to have a mental picture.   May have to go to less weight and better form.   It sucks but its what I had to do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks bubba for the response. That's what I try to do when I said pull the slack out and sit my ass down but I think I'm just too short and bulky. 

Honestly u had no issues with how I dead lifted before but these guys got me thinking today with what they said. I know every one doesn't keep perfect Formwhen lifting heavier weights . I dunno maybe I'll try sumo some day.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 29, 2014)

Its hard to see your own form on deads.  I had a hell of a time with it.  Still do.  I like to go heavy but a bro keeps telling me to go lighter slower and make it habit.  I'm still working on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2014)

I do the same thing Ecks and I am using reverse hypers good mornings and extensions to strengthen the lower back up. I also have a training partner off to the side who yells pull once I get it flat. Which is almost impossible because my hams and glutes are so damn tight.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2014)

I do the same thing and also find that's why my shoulders are hard to get behind the bar.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 29, 2014)

I found that if I foam fool my chest and get the lacrosse ball after my pecks, it's easier to get my upper back flatter. 
I also foam roll my glutes between sets, with one leg crossed and roll that glute. Also POB gave me a cue for myself once that helped and it's think " heel down " It seams to help me get the weight back and keep it back.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

man sometimes this just happens ecks. especially with heavy weight. i know no matter what i do anything over 500lbs and i start to round. Luckily my back is strong but its a constant battle to keep it as straight as possible. 

I would suggest doing what Steelers mentioned with the foam roller. best thing ive ever bought for the gym. hurts like **** so plan on crying. but get on your sides and roll out your IT bands as well. this helps alot with hip flex which can get you deeper in the hole and start you off in a better position.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 29, 2014)

I have the same problem with weight over 405. I def dont do enough accessory exercises for lower back. I have to throw in some after leg day.

Are you having  this prob while using a belt?? I've been doing deads beltless for the past year, but I think im going too heavy to keep strict form.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2014)

Ecks sometimes snatch grip deads can help with rounding.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ecks sometimes snatch grip deads can help with rounding.


Very true. And I've been doing some double underhand grip aalso with lighter weight which causes thoracic extension but again my flexibility is terrible for this shit. 

Thanks for all the responses. I'm gonna try a bunch of different warm up and stretching next week and see if it helps. Maybe doin a few light sets of squats before and see if it loosens up my muscles a little. Being short and DLing blows.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

Jomo yes I wear a belt when I get to over 315. Again it's mostly the back pumps making me throw the belt on. They get terrible. Just ordered some taurine last night and gonna see if that helps. Took it before but didn't do much. 

What's the recommended dosing for taurine 3 mgs?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Very true. And I've been doing some double underhand grip aalso with lighter weight which causes thoracic extension but again my flexibility is terrible for this shit.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I'm gonna try a bunch of different warm up and stretching next week and see if it helps. Maybe doin a few light sets of squats before and see if it loosens up my muscles a little. Being short and DLing blows.



What are you doing for MOB work? Look up Joe DeFranco's Limber 11 if you aren't already familiar with him. Now that you're PLing, you need to keep that mobility, and it goes fast. I'd recommend doing it before you lift at least on Squat and Dead days, and daily would be ideal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks dys. Will Def look into that.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

i agree. everyone needs mobility work. i know i don't do enough. but 20mins of stretching before i lift has helped alot. 

Ecks, are you doing much posterior chain work?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2014)

You need to stay tight and squeeze your glutes at the bottom keeping chest and head up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

Rj since I started the cube I've been adding in some goodmornings every other week. Before the cube I was doing glute ham bridges pretty frequently. Glute Ham raises would be nice if i had the machine thing at my gym but we only have the 45 degree hyper extension thing and those destroy me with back pumps. Hope this taurine helps. 

Any suggestions rj?


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Rj since I started the cube I've been adding in some goodmornings every other week. Before the cube I was doing glute ham bridges pretty frequently. Glute Ham raises would be nice if i had the machine thing at my gym but we only have the 45 degree hyper extension thing and those destroy me with back pumps. Hope this taurine helps.
> 
> Any suggestions rj?



man i am the worst about post chain work. GMs, GHRs, SLDLs. which all suck ass!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 30, 2014)

Rgay u ever try glute ham bridges? Hotrod would love the increase in torque behind your love thrust. Mlp Yea I said love thrust.


----------



## yeti (Apr 30, 2014)

doing RDLs/Stiffs from a deficit helped stretch my hamstrings while helping to increase both back and ham strength. 
Also, I have an idea (probably wrong) that if your arms are very short, you might need to round your upper back slightly, as that would effectively "lengthen" your arms, or maybe even bring your feet out wider like Stan Efferding does in his deadlifts.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 30, 2014)

Ahhh good point yeti. Gonna have to play around with my foot position a little. Good post brother. Call them t Rex deadlifts. Haha


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2014)

If you pull with a rounded back to any degree, it is most likely a bad starting position.  Once the hips shoot up with a rounded back, you shoulders are over the bar with the bar trailing away from the legs.  The weight is shifted to the front of your feet, and you are a quad dominant DLer. Using this method, it is a matter of time until the weight has a mechanical advantage over your force production.  

Remember to keep your shoulder blades back, your back slightly arched, get your air, and keep you hips and hams tight in your starting position.  If you need to, move the bar back from your shins.  You must get your body behind the bar in order to sit back.  If you don't, you will be a crane lifter....always thinking stand up and missing out on leveraging a tight, arched back and never focusing on getting your hip to the bar.

I am hesitant to recommend this exercise--mostly because I laugh about it--but try a box deadlift.  Back up...hips forward...its a two step process that will either put a permanent hitch in your DL while ruining your chances of being a good PLer, or teach you to get your hips to the bar.  Who doesn't love a coin toss, am I right? 

Even if you don't like the video, there is a chick in it, and louie nearly touches her tit....so there ya go.






P.s.  I will laugh at you if you do these....but do them anyway...so you can be better....and so I can laugh.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> If you pull with a rounded back to any degree, it is most likely a bad starting position.  Once the hips shoot up with a rounded back, you shoulders are over the bar with the bar trailing away from the legs.  The weight is shifted to the front of your feet, and you are a quad dominant DLer. Using this method, it is a matter of time until the weight has a mechanical advantage over your force production.
> 
> Remember to keep your shoulder blades back, your back slightly arched, get your air, and keep you hips and hams tight in your starting position.  If you need to, move the bar back from your shins.  You must get your body behind the bar in order to sit back.  If you don't, you will be a crane lifter....always thinking stand up and missing out on leveraging a tight, arched back and never focusing on getting your hip to the bar.
> 
> ...






I like Abby... You give the best explanations joli. I'll have this in mind later today as I finish the dl workout that I failed this morning. I feel like I'm inefficient as **** with this movement even though its ny strongest lift by far. I used to have better form I don't know WTH happened. I guess I started thinking too much about form and it ****ed me up.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> If you pull with a rounded back to any degree, it is most likely a bad starting position.  Once the hips shoot up with a rounded back, you shoulders are over the bar with the bar trailing away from the legs.  The weight is shifted to the front of your feet, and you are a quad dominant DLer. Using this method, it is a matter of time until the weight has a mechanical advantage over your force production.
> 
> Remember to keep your shoulder blades back, your back slightly arched, get your air, and keep you hips and hams tight in your starting position.  If you need to, move the bar back from your shins.  You must get your body behind the bar in order to sit back.  If you don't, you will be a crane lifter....always thinking stand up and missing out on leveraging a tight, arched back and never focusing on getting your hip to the bar.
> 
> ...



I would say it's more of a peck


----------



## RJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Since when is Louie associated with Crossfit? mlp

Ecks, i will laugh at you as well, but that looks like a perfect way to get behind the bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2014)

RJ said:


> Since when is Louie associated with Crossfit? mlp
> 
> Ecks, i will laugh at you as well, but that looks like a perfect way to get behind the bar.



He isnt. But if you want to pay him to run a seminar at your crossfit box he will do it.


----------



## RJ (Apr 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He isnt. But if you want to pay him to run a seminar at your crossfit box he will do it.



got it. 

Crossfit "box". yet another thing that annoys the **** outta me about Crossfitters.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2014)

RJ said:


> got it.
> 
> Crossfit "box". yet another thing that annoys the **** outta me about Crossfitters.



Same here but only reason I use the box term is cause it's not a ****ing gym!


----------



## RJ (Apr 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Same here but only reason I use the box term is cause it's not a ****ing gym!



i may start referring to it as a CRS (Crossfit retard station). Idiots


----------

